# Portuguese Citizenship Processing Time?



## inbluegardens

Hello all!

I have a quick question! I am a USA citizen. My mother was born in Portugal which makes me eligible for Portuguese citizen. I applied for Portuguese citizenship in Lisbon on July 27th 2015. I was wondering how long the process usually takes? It's been 3 months. Does anyone know if there is a way to follow up on the process? A phone number, office or email would be fantastic. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you all for your time!


----------



## TonyJ1

3 months is considered to be a short time by Portuguese bureaucratic standards


----------



## inbluegardens

Anyone?


----------



## oronero

I went into the government building in Portugal to apply for my Cartao de Cidadao in May, I got notice two weeks ago that it was ready for collection...that's roughly 5 months.

I should say though that there was a delay as they forgot to take a copy of my passport at the initial application point.


----------



## TonyJ1

I have been informed on an application made on Monday to expect an answer in 2-3 months. These processes are handled centrally - you can contact Conservatória dos Registos Centrais 21387600 (Portugal +351). Have the number of your process handy - I think you may need to speak Portuguese on enquiring telephonically.


----------



## oronero

Perhaps I should point out that whilst I applied for mine in Portugal, it was to be sent out to an overseas consulate as I am not resident in Portugal yet.


----------



## TonyJ1

Obviously through a consulate will take extra time - say 1 extra month to get to Portugal, another month on the way out. But you can follow up on progress anyway. Suggest you use a voip number such as Skype as you may have to wait and transferred around to get to concrete answrs


----------



## inbluegardens

oronero said:


> I went into the government building in Portugal to apply for my Cartao de Cidadao in May, I got notice two weeks ago that it was ready for collection...that's roughly 5 months.
> 
> I should say though that there was a delay as they forgot to take a copy of my passport at the initial application point.


Thanks for the information. Were you contacted by email?


----------



## oronero

inbluegardens said:


> Thanks for the information. Were you contacted by email?


No, they sent me a letter direct from Portugal giving me instructions how to collect my card from the overseas Consulate, the letter contained the security codes that I need to use for collecting my card. 

I then sent an email to the Consulate in question to ask if I needed to mark an appointment, it took them two weeks to reply but the answer in my case was just to turn up during working hours. As I said earlier the whole process took five months.

It should be noted that I had already registered my birth with the Portuguese authorities over 20 years ago, so I did not have this to do also. That might have made the process take longer as to do this at the time I had to have my UK Birth Certificate translated by an officially recognised and authorised Company in the UK. This was then sent to Portugal via the Consulate so that my UK birth would be registered in Portugal, I cannot remember exactly how long that process took but I believe that was a few months in itself.

Perhaps getting everything done in one go now is much quicker.


----------



## inbluegardens

Hi again,

I was wondering if anyone knew how long it takes to receive the citizen I.D. card once you've had your meeting at the Conservatória Registos Centrais in Lisbon? Also, is there a fee for the citizen I.D. card? If so, how much is it?

Thanks so much all the help guys.


----------



## oronero

inbluegardens said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew how long it takes to receive the citizen I.D. card once you've had your meeting at the Conservatória Registos Centrais in Lisbon? Also, is there a fee for the citizen I.D. card? If so, how much is it?
> 
> Thanks so much all the help guys.


If I remember correctly my Cidadao card cost 20Euros (May2015).


----------



## azoreseuropa

oronero said:


> If I remember correctly my Cidadao card cost 20Euros (May2015).


I have had an old Bilhete de Identidade de Cidadão Nacional (National Citizen Identity Card) and it expired next year but I went to Ponta Delgado, Azores last month. They said it is no good and need to replace it. They replace it for a new Cartão de Cidadão (Citizen Card) for only 15 Euros.


----------



## oronero

Yes the cost of the card is 15Euros and there was an additional 5Euros because they had to post it to me abroad.

I'm not going to sweat about 5Euros which won't even buy a drink in a central London bar and come to think about it probably won't in central Lisbon or a nice bar in Cascais either!


----------



## azoreseuropa

oronero said:


> Yes the cost of the card is 15Euros and there was an additional 5Euros because they had to post it to me abroad.
> 
> I'm not going to sweat about 5Euros which won't even buy a drink in a central London bar and come to think about it probably won't in central Lisbon or a nice bar in Cascais either!


Cool. Post it to you aboard ? You mean they mail it to you ? How long do you wait for it ?


----------



## oronero

azoreseuropa said:


> Cool. Post it to you aboard ? You mean they mail it to you ? How long do you wait for it ?


They do not mail the card itself directly to you.

What happens is that you are sent notification that the card is at the nominated Consulate. The notice also includes the security codes that you must use when collecting your card from your nominated Consulate.


----------



## azoreseuropa

oronero said:


> They do not mail the card itself directly to you.
> 
> What happens is that you are sent notification that the card is at the nominated Consulate. The notice also includes the security codes that you must use when collecting your card from your nominated Consulate.


Correct. Thats what I thought.


----------



## oronero

*azoreseurope*, if you read the whole thread and write down the important key points all the info that you can possibly think to ask questions about is already covered, fairly well covered in my opinion and current!


----------



## inbluegardens

oronero said:


> They do not mail the card itself directly to you.
> 
> What happens is that you are sent notification that the card is at the nominated Consulate. The notice also includes the security codes that you must use when collecting your card from your nominated Consulate.


Thanks for the information. Any idea on the amount of time it might take to get the card? Much appreciated! :heh:

Oh also, does anyone know if there is a option for next day passports? Any idea on price for this? Thanks everyone.


----------



## oronero

inbluegardens said:


> Thanks for the information. Any idea on the amount of time it might take to get the card? Much appreciated! :heh:


Okay once I received notification, I telephoned the Consulate to see if I needed to make an appointment. In my case for the Consulate in Manchester UK I was told that I did not require an appointment, all I had to do was turn up enter the codes and collect my card....and that they would hold the card for 12 months.

I've not had a chance to go to Manchester to collect my card yet so cannot advise any further about procedure.

What I will say is that once you have had the notice stating that your nominated Consulate has the card ready for collection, that you phone or email them and ask how to proceed. Perhaps their procedure is not the same as the one that I have been given.


----------



## Brazitalian

My father applied for Portuguese citizenship in Brazil via his portuguese mother on July 27, 2015. December 7 he had his Cartao do Cidadao in hand (he had to go in person to the consulate in Sao Paulo to pick up), passport comes 2wks after he picked up the cartao do cidadao. Entire process took 4,5 months. He paid about $600 for the entire process in Brazil. (He had to register his birth, marriage, cartao do cidadao and passport). Portuguese consulate in Brazil allows you to follow your process status online!


----------



## azoreseuropa

My brother in law refused mail it to me in America. He is afraid so I fly to Ponta Delgada again last May for 2 weeks and picked up my card at my sister who married to my brother in law's house. Had fun and everything was good.


----------

